# Brake rotor replacement



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

My '18 SEL-P has developed a fairly nasty shimmy under moderate to hard braking and the vibration varies with brake pressure so I'm fairly sure the OEM disks have cementite** built up on a few spots. I've decided that since I got into this situation with factory supplied parts, and I'm not going to change my driving style, that I should move to after market parts to prevent a repeat occurrence.

Two questions:

1) Does anyone have any experience with PowerStop brake kits? I've ordered https://www.powerstop.com/product/power-stop-z23-kit/
I'm not usually a fan of cross-drilling but I think it will help a lot with the heat build-up in the rotors on the Phoenix 115°F+ days and the ceramic pads should all but eliminate the ability for cementite to form in the rotors. If I have to press a little harder on the brake pedal as a result of this, I'm happy.

2) I've done brakes on other VWs, is there anything unusual in this job or is the most complicated thing the special tool to rewind the caliper pistons?

**Most of the time people think their rotors are warped it's actually a build-up of cementite from letting the car remain stopped with brakes applied when the rotors are hot and/or improper bedding when the car was new. Carbon from the pads reacts with the iron in the rotors and forms an incredibly hard substance that wears much less than the raw cast iron does causing high spots.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

You need a VCDS or equivalent and a batter charger to unwind the parking brake motor and later reset the parking brake

No experience with powerstop.

You could try Stoptech

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> You need a VCDS or equivalent and a batter charger to unwind the parking brake motor and later reset the parking brake
> 
> No experience with powerstop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. I have both but wouldn't have thought about resetting the EPB.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFZJj39FZ3s has the steps from rosstech.


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> My '18 SEL-P has developed a fairly nasty shimmy under moderate to hard braking and the vibration varies with brake pressure so I'm fairly sure the OEM disks have cementite** built up on a few spots. I've decided that since I got into this situation with factory supplied parts, and I'm not going to change my driving style, that I should move to after market parts to prevent a repeat occurrence.
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


Really curious to see how this turns out for you. I called jegs related to the part number you quoted above. They said they were 312x12.3. Ecs tunings factory replacements were listed at 300x12. I put ecs upgrades on the front and they work great but I’m suffering the same situation with my rears now and can’t find an appropriate replacement to match the fronts. Would love to know if you end up picking these up and how the install goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I run PowerStop crossdrilled/slotted anti rust on my Infiniti and my truck. I've used them for a few years and like the braking on them. Have had no issues over 30000 combined miles with the heavy load on the truck and spirited drive of my car. I've also installed the PowerStop OEM grade pads and rotors on some friends cars and they have been very pleased. 

I also use the PowerStop pads with these setups. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The parts started arriving, the rears I received have 28cm rotors and the the factory part is 30cm. I'll start sorting that out on Monday when all the customer service lines are open.
What I have found is the on the front the caliper hangars will have to some off to remove the rotor, in the rear the geometry just works out that the hangar can stay installed so the rears are acually easier to change out than the fronts will be.

The front kit arrived today. The rotors are 10mm too small and the pads and parts are completely not what goes on the car.

So... PowerStop fails 100%. Not one of the parts they sent matches up what belongs on the car despite the web site stating 2018 MQB Tiguan compatibility. No response from customer service yet.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> The parts started arriving, the rears I received have 28cm rotors and the the factory part is 30cm. I'll start sorting that out on Monday when all the customer service lines are open.
> What I have found is the on the front the caliper hangars will have to some off to remove the rotor, in the rear the geometry just works out that the hangar can stay installed so the rears are acually easier to change out than the fronts will be.
> 
> The front kit arrived today. The rotors are 10mm too small and the pads and parts are completely not what goes on the car.
> ...


Did you finally get the right sizes for the front and rear rotors? What are the sizes if you don't mind me asking? My 2018 has developed the same issue and it's on 28700km. Thank you...


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

Looks like good news from ecstuning. They finally have a upgrade rotor kit for the rear. I have their slotted and vented rotors for the front and they feel/look good. No one seemed to have them for the rear in the proper size until now. I’m going to order today and will update everyone on the install (link below). 


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-power-s...-rear-2016-2018-audi-tt-quattro/k7176-26~pst/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveEd83 said:


> Did you finally get the right sizes for the front and rear rotors? What are the sizes if you don't mind me asking? My 2018 has developed the same issue and it's on 28700km. Thank you...


PowerStop did some reserach internally for me and found the proper parts are:


Front KIT = K7175

Rear Kit = K7176

These are the parts for the 2018 Golf R, older CC and GTI models and now listed for the 2019 Tiguan as well.

I've not yet re-ordered to attempt installing.


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

uhhi129 said:


> Looks like good news from ecstuning. They finally have a upgrade rotor kit for the rear. I have their slotted and vented rotors for the front and they feel/look good. No one seemed to have them for the rear in the proper size until now. I’m going to order today and will update everyone on the install (link below).
> 
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-power-s...-rear-2016-2018-audi-tt-quattro/k7176-26~pst/
> ...


Hey everyone just wanted to update that I have installed the rotors and pads from the link I posted before. They are the correct size. They went on easily and feel really good. I know it’s been tough to find rear rotor replacements. It seems like these are a good bet for now until other companies start producing this size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thagreek66 (Jul 6, 2020)

did the rear rotors come off on an angle without removing caliper hangers?


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

thagreek66 said:


> did the rear rotors come off on an angle without removing caliper hangers?


No I removed everything. I took the bracket that holds the caliper off completely. It was a good opportunity to sand blast it and a quick coat of spray paint. Because you have to release the piston in the caliper electronically it’s an actually pretty easy job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thagreek66 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice, I order the power stop kit from ecstuning non vented worked great and was able to slide out rotors. 26k mikes and rotors were corroded bad. Had to use oil penetration and rubber mallet with some good old force. Manually turn ebrake clockwise and reassembled. Kit worked perfect.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

can some send me linkd to ecs front and rear ?


----------

